# Webcam Drivers For Compaq Presario A900



## Jivonski (Jun 13, 2010)

I recently reloaded my Compaq Presario A900 with Windows 7 Ultimate and my driver and recovery disk that came with my laptop got severly damaged and i went to the Compaq website to get my drivers for my latop, now my problem is that everything is working fine and back to normal except my webcam, and my laptop wont show no webcam in imaging devices in device manager and when i try to add new legacy hardware nothing shows up either under imaging devices so now i am stumped, if anybody out there who reads this and have access to a Compaq Presario A900 Windows Vista Driver and Recovery Disk cud you please extract the webcam driver setup file and send it to me via email PLEASE!! or upload it to some file sharing site and post me the link for download please


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Welcome to TSG, I've closed your duplicate thread and edited out your email address as it should never be posted in an open forum.

Do you have any errors in Device Manager or any devices without drivers?

What is the exact model of your A900(which is just a series): http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...e=softwareCategory&tool=softwareCategory#N418


----------



## Jivonski (Jun 13, 2010)

ohh ok i understand and thank you....umm its a Compaq Presario A900 CTO Notebook PC


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ahh, there are not Windows 7 drivers posted for that unit by Compaq.

I did find these Vista drivers that may work: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3827799&os=2100&lang=en

Are you sure its just an A900 CTO? No other number on the bottom sticker? It doesn't seem the A900 CTO has a built in webcam?

Have you tried running Microsoft Update manually and then checking the optional (driver) updates to see if there are any hardware drivers listed for download?

Also are you running Windows 7 32 bit or 64 bit?


----------



## Jivonski (Jun 13, 2010)

lol i guessed its a CTO lol...umm honestly i dug off the stickers like a few months back i was cleaning up the laptop and all the stickers were damaged and torn and dirty, i know stupid idea peeling them off, but yea mine has a built in web cam, which model can mine be?? ohh and its windows 7 ultimate 32-bit


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well there's 103 A900 models. But none of the ones I checked listed Windows 7 drivers or a webcam driver. Not sure if it really matters, it appears HP doesn't support most models for Windows 7 anyway.

Did you try the Windows Vista driver I posted above? Or running Windows Update and getting the optional driver updates - those have to be selected manually.


----------



## Jivonski (Jun 13, 2010)

ok let me provide a little more in depth info, i originally bought my laptop with Windows Vista Home Premium, i upgraded to Windows Vista Ultimate and webcam was working all the time never had problem, then when Windows 7 came out i waited till this year to get it and i bought Windows 7 Ultimate and upgraded my laptop, so now its running Windows 7 Ultimate, so here is where my problem began, after upgrading it automatically downloaded all of my updates for the OS and my hardware, and my computer restarted and so on, so i decided to go on Skype to chat with some friends and then is when i noticed that Skype said i have no webcam installed or plugged in, so i went to the device manager and saw no imaging devices, scanned for hardware changes and no webcam showed up, add legacy hardware, clicked imaging devices nothing showed up but two drivers for a lexmark copier and a xenon scanner, so i was stumped, i went to Compaq website and still no luck, i tried everything possible, so i went to look for my recovery and drivers disk and found it had been damaged quite alot of dark spots and stringy stuff running all over the underside and when i popped it in it was unreadable, so i went back to the Compaq website tried that Cyberlink YouCam Soft but it needed a webcam to be installed or plugged in first to be installed, its in the description as well before u download it, its just basically a software to alter your image while using it, and after that i tried the HP Pavilion Webcam driver software, now the funny thing is while installing the software i heard the hardware plugged in sound song play and nothing was plugged in for me, so i guessed the sound was made for my computer recognising the webcam hardware, but the drivers didnt match to start the webcam, so now i am stumped again and i need help, so thats why i came here to see if anybody has a Compaq Presario A900 with their disk intact where they could extract the webcam driver file/setup from it and post for me to download somewhere


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Correct, the webcam physically has to be there for the drivers/software to install - being built into the laptop it should be there. Can we see a screenshot of Device Manager?


----------



## Jivonski (Jun 13, 2010)

There it is


----------



## Jivonski (Jun 13, 2010)

i uninstalled the HP Pavilion webcam software thing becuz it wasnt helping, it installed a webcam driver "Ricoh" but it has the warning sign and doesnt respond even if i disable it and re-enable it or restart my pc, if u want i cud reinstall it and show u the device manager after


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Odd that it doesn't show the camera in any way, not even as an unknown device. I don't know if you'd have better luck at the HP forum, I was looking there and there's a lot of people with the same or similar issue., although most of them have the camera listed just not working.


----------

